# Where do you get your Lye?



## justrambling (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi all, 
I wanted to try my hand at making some soap next week, and went to WSP to purchase some supplies.  But it seems they are out of Lye!  They had the BEST price too.  Everywhere else I've looked online they are charging around $20 give or take for just 2lbs.  I haven't looked at local stores, so that may be my only option at this point.  Do you have a place that you purchase from that has good prices?  I read that Lowes has it, we have Lowes, Target, Walmart, Tractor Supply, Runnings.  We don't have an Ace hardware store.  Any other local type places that I might find it at a decent price?  Would Walmart or Target have it?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 19, 2018)

Walmart or target probably wouldn't have it. Check lowes or home depot. It will be with the drain cleaners, just make sure you get 100% lye.

I know a lot of people use www.thelyeguy.com but I never have so I don't know what prices/shipping is like.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sometimes Tractor Supply carries it.  If you have ACE Hardwares they sometimes carry ROOTO brand.  I've used that in the past.  Check Nature's Garden, they have quick shipping.  Not sure on their price. I get mine from Essential Depot in Florida not sure on their price for individual bottles.  I purchase 32-64 lbs at a time.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 19, 2018)

I got a few lbs at Lowe’s and it’s expensive...$15/lb I think. It is 100% but prices online are much better


----------



## justrambling (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone!  The Lye Guy has very good prices, although I only wanted to get 2 lbs. since this is my first time making soap.  I don't know what the shipping is there either.  Natures Garden has good prices, but the shipping is super high.  I'll have to look for a coupon code or something.  I'll check around before purchasing.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Zing (Dec 19, 2018)

My Home Depot does not have it.  I go to Lowes for Roebic Crystal Drain Cleaner.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2018)

justrambling said:


> Thank you everyone!  The Lye Guy has very good prices, although I only wanted to get 2 lbs. since this is my first time making soap.  I don't know what the shipping is there either.  Natures Garden has good prices, but the shipping is super high.  I'll have to look for a coupon code or something.  I'll check around before purchasing.  Thanks for all your help.



Unfortunately Nature's Garden doesn't do coupon codes and rarely has a sale.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 21, 2018)

I get mine from Arizona Soap Supply - $4.50 for 2 lbs.  It's local to me so I usually pick up my order, but the one time I had them ship, it got here the next day, so they got it right out...
https://arizonasoapsupply.com/product/soap-making-lye-bar-sodium-hydroxide-naoh/

**Edit - their web site is horrible and mostly not working.  Best to call!  Also, they have thousands of more products than are shown on their website.  (grumbling about me being in the website business and unable to get them to update...)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 22, 2018)

I get mine from the local Ace hardware. I think 1.79 for a small container. Saves in shipping.


----------



## atiz (Dec 22, 2018)

I am also brand new at soap making, but made my first (I consider it successful, but will see) batch a few days ago. I got my lye at walmart -- look for it in the plumbing isle (they sell it as a drain cleaner, but it is 100% NaOH). I wish I remembered how much it was, but seemed pretty cheap to me, and it seems it will last for a good while.


----------

